

Bossman: tmux-backed shell for your OS X menu bar - ics
https://github.com/ianclarksmith/Bossman

======
ics
Just to note: it's my first cocoa/objc project, lacks features, but is simple
and convenient enough to be used right away.

~~~
icefox
The readme really doesn't give a good indication of what it is. A screenshot
in the markdown might go a long way depending on what it actually does.

I mean it sounds like it overloads every single menu bar command for whatever
application you are running, but that doesn't make much sense. Alternatively
it could be an app that has a menu bar with say File/Send Command that you
click and something pops up, but that seems silly. Why would I launch that app
when I could just launch a terminal and connect to tmux.... Or maybe it is one
of those non-hardware icons that sit in the hardware section of the menu bar
running all of the time?

I guess the real question is why wouldn't I just use the terminal to type?

~~~
ics
"Alternatively it could be an app that has a menu bar with say File/Send
Command that you click and something pops up, but that seems silly."

Bingo! It just sits in the menubar so you can run things, and the hotkey is
there for you to do anything you want with. Set it to pop open a window and
attach, announce "your task is complete", or whatever. Simple, boring, silly,
etc. Just for those times when a terminal window would get in your way because
you're working on something else. That being said, there are plenty of
interesting features that could be added to make the idea more compelling.

Edit: my noprocrast is about to kick in and I think I'll honor it... so thanks
for taking a look, hope I didn't waste anyone's time.

------
caiob
Kinda wanna know what this app actually does. A screenshot would be helpful.

~~~
ics
Yeah sorry, I'll get to it when I'm back on my laptop. On top of that I made a
ridiculously stupid typo before committing so anyone who downloaded it is
probably really wondering wtf right now (so _if you want to try it, please
redownload the release or rebuild from git_ :
[https://github.com/ianclarksmith/Bossman/releases/tag/0.0.1](https://github.com/ianclarksmith/Bossman/releases/tag/0.0.1)).

\- Open the app

\- Alt-click the status icon and peek at the prefs

\- (Optional) If you use Terminal, set Command-Enter to

    
    
        osascript /full/path/to/Bossman.app/Contents/Resources/Attach in Terminal.scpt
    

\- Type a command and press enter. Type another command and press
command+enter. You've seen the whole thing.

\- Everything in a tmux-session called (by default) "bossman-app" so you don't
lose history, can check up on things, etc.

------
toisanji
would love a better explanation of this, I can't really tell what this is even
after reading the read me.

~~~
ics
All it does is send your command from a text field to a running tmux session.
If you want to `brew update` without getting in the way of Netflix on your
little laptop screen, it will do that. If you need to check up on it, just
connect to the session from another terminal (or use one of the provided
scripts so you can attach to it via the hotkey).

For another comment on how to use it, see below in reply to caiob.

------
kirbyk
What would be an example of what I'd use this for? Also it would be nice if I
could send interrupts.

